# Looking for a Dentist and the Cost



## vegas12

I am in Venda Nova near Belo Horizonte central. I may need a tooth extraction. I am trying to find out the average cost. Also any recommendation of a Dentist in the area. I would like to get this done on Monday. My Girlfriend who live here said she has someone. But I can not find out the cost and would like if someone has prior experience with a Dentist close to here. Thanks


----------



## vegas12

*I found a Dentist*

Through my girlfriend she and her sister had a dentist for me. He was really good had my tooth pulled on Monday and returned visit Friday. Everything went well felt very little pain to total cost for everything two visits included. 100R what a deal that only $50 US and it cost almost $200 to $300 in the US. This is another example of why people are moving out of the United States.


----------

